# Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute



## Eisbär14 (9. Januar 2017)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer ''ZWEITRUTE'' zum Mefoangeln.
Dabei bin ich bei der 
*Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40 g*

hängen geblieben.
Gibt es jemand der diese Rute fischt und mir etwas dazu sagen kann.
Gefischt werden Haupsächlich Köder bis 25 g vom Strand aus.
Mich würde interessieren wie die Aktion ist und wie sie sich für Weitwürfe auflädt.Und ob sie für Würfe bis 100m geeignet ist ohne mir um die Ohren zu fliegen


----------



## Frosch38 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Hallo Eisbär
ich habe mir diese Rute gekauft und am Freitag an der Ostsee zum Einsatz gehabt und muß sagen es ist ein prima Stock. Ich bin Neuling in Sachen Mefo aber habe Würfe von 80 m hinbekommen und sie läd sich gut auf, zur Actin sie ist schön Parabolisch.


----------



## Eisbär14 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Danke für die Info,
Hab sie einfach mal bei AM bestellt denke für 65 Euronen kann man nicht viel falschmachen.


----------



## Frosch38 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Auf keinenfall und schon garnicht für den Preis.


----------



## Eisbär14 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Das gute Stück ist gestern eingetroffen.
Verarbeitung  und Optik sind für diese Preisklasse sehr ordentlich.
Der Griff ist aber offensichtlich für kleine Leute gebaut worden. da er etwas kürzer ist als ich gewohnt bin.
Werde die nächsten Tage wenn das Wasser frei ist mal ein paar Testwürfe machen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Mich interessiert mal, wie sich die Biegung bei Wurf und Belastung verhält.
Der Stock ist ja so sehr günstig, Griffe wie schon festgestellt naja.

Ich mag es am liebsten, wenn etwa vorne das halbe Spitzenteil arbeitet, nicht mehr und nicht viel weniger, wäre etwa B-Aktion. Z.B. die Lexa Jiggerspin 270 verhalten sich so.
Wenn das ganze Spitzenteil arbeitet, das wäre semiparabolic oder C-Aktion, dann ist mir eine solche Rute zu schwerfällig. Steht dann nur rum bzw. muss in andere Hände.


----------



## Eisbär14 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Bin leider noch nicht ans Wasser gekommen.
Werde aber die nächsten Tage mal testen gehen.
Infos folgen dann....


----------



## Dingsens (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

@ bastido:

http://www.angeln-shop.de/daiwa-freams-meerforellerute.html?s=28669&gclid=CNult6vMydECFQcz0wodx3cOgQ

Hatte das Stöckchen heute in der Hand und muss sagen, Wahnsinn!! #6
Ganz klare Spitzenaktion, federleicht und traumhafter Rückstellwert!
Exakt die Parameter, die ich bevorzuge, denn ich mag absolut keine semi- oder vollparabolischen Ruten.
Und der doppelte Preis zur Ballistic-x ist absolut gerechtfertigt, nachdem ich auch diese in den Fingern hatte.
Absolut KEIN Vergleich zur Freams, und das in allen Belangen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Und der doppelte Preis zur Ballistic-x ist absolut gerechtfertigt, nachdem ich auch diese in den Fingern hatte.
> Absolut KEIN Vergleich zur Freams, und das in allen Belangen!


Soll heißen die Freams ist in der Hinsicht gewaltig viel besser?

Stimmt also nicht bei Stollenwerks Text:
"Das Spitzenteil lädt sich im Wurf über die gesamte Länge auf und befördert den Köder auf hervorragende Wurfweiten"


----------



## ade (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Mit der Freams in 290 cm hatte ich auch schon geliebäugelt, leider hat sie kein Händler in der Nähe, um sie mal in die Hand zu nehmen. Mich würde die Länge des Griffstücks interessieren, auf den Bildern wirkt es recht kurz, kann aber auch täuschen.


----------



## ajotas (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

ich wäre da skeptisch....

kenne die Rute (beide) nicht. Der Beschreibung nach, zusätzlich mit Angabe HVF-Blank, hätte ich hier eher ne Aktion vermutet, wie sie z. B. auch meine Tournament Seatrout hat (auch HVF Blank) hat. 

Letztere ist ne wirklich tolle Rute, wenn man Ruten bevorzugt, die mehr Aktion bei Belastung zeigen. Auch ganz toll im Drill, sehr harmonisch. Rückstellung top. Mir ist sie dem subjektiven Gefühl nach aber auch etwas zu "weich" bei der Köderführung/Biss. Wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin, ob objektiv gesehen das wirklich nachteilig ist beim Mefo-Fischen mit geflochtenen Schnüren.

Da es aber wohl auch steifere Tournament Spinnruten (oder z. B. auch die Shogun Serie) dieser Serie gibt, bleibt meine Einschätzung Spekulation und ich mag genausogut daneben liegen......


----------



## Dingsens (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Nordlichtangler: 
Die Ballistic-x war allerdings das 16-er Modell mit Korkgriff! 
Hatte gesehen, dass es jetzt ein Folgemodell gibt. Zu dem habe ich leider keine Vergleichswerte. Wenn es demnach um den Vergleich der 2017er Modelle geht, hinkt meiner wohl etwas.
Ich weiß natürlich auch nicht, wie sich das Spitzenteil bei voller Belastung im Wurf verhält, da ich sie nur "trockengewedelt" habe. Aber MEINEN bevorzugten Parametern entsprach sie zu 100%. Und dabei geht es (mir) um straff und schnell im Bezug auf eine Mefo-Rute.
Von daher möchte ich die genannte Spitzenaktion ganz klar als meine persönliche Interpretation davon darstellen!
Auf jeden Fall hatte ich auch noch eine Balzer Seatrout in den Fingern, und die war (für mich) der reinste Schwabbel dagegen. 
Ist halt schwierig zu benennen, weil jeder seine ganz eigene Definition von straff oder Spitzenaktion hat.

bastido: FP in Bad Doberan. Ich denke aber, dass sie in Berlin (dein angezeigter Wohnort?) auch irgendwo rumsteht.

ajotas: Ich kenne leider die Tournament Serie nicht, daher fehlt mir auch dazu der Vergleich. 
Aber auch ich kann ja mit meiner sehr persönlichen Einschätzung völlig daneben liegen, da ich sie weder geworfen, randbelastet oder irgendwie gefordert habe. Das war nur eine Ladeneinschätzung. :m


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Hier mal mein Eindruck der Zweitrute.
Als erstes ist sie in der Spitze weicher als meine bisher genutzte Rute (DAM Seatrout WG-42g).
Mit der kann ich ohne Probleme Blinker um die 35 g rausdonnern und hatte auch immer einen Top Kontakt zum Köder.
Die Daiwa lädt sich im Wurf bis über die Steckverbindung auf und macht Wurftechnisch bei 25 g richtig Laune. Konnte mal so aus der kalten beim Trockenwerfen mit meinen Lieblingsködern ca. 15m mehr rausholen. Der doch wirklich kurze Griff ist noch gewöhnungsbedürftig sollte aber auf Dauer kein Problem sein. Beim Trockentest auf Biegeverhalten am Fahrradständer zeigte sie bei gleicher Belastung eine doch eher Parabolische Kurve als das was ich bisher gewohnt war.Im übrigen gibt es die Rute  hier.
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...0J-Gn44HVuL91JOQw2MvgUqjCy1_l3rBD3xoCdjrw_wcB
Mal sehen wie sie sich verhält wenn der erste Fisch dran ist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Danke!
hilft mir bei der Aussortierung. 

Griffe passen fast nie, kann man aber umbauen, sofern die Rute einem genügend erprobterweise sonst wirklich gefällt. Gerade bei dieser fast nicht mehr vorhandenen Winzigkeit von Duplon muss man auch nicht mehr viel herunterschälen, und die meisten Kleber sind inzwischen sowas von nicht durabel, das es nur einige Minuten dauert. 
Aufbauen lassen nach dem strippen geht dann auch gut und gerne gemacht.


----------



## Dingsens (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Super, dann deckt sich der Praxistest von Eisbär14 ja in etwa mit meinem Feeling beim trockenen Wedeln im Laden mit der Ballistic-x! 
Bist du denn jetzt mit deiner Entscheidung zufrieden und erfüllt sie deine erhofften Kriterien einigermaßen zutreffend?

Die Freams geht da (nach meinem! Empfinden) in eine andere Richtung, wie ich es bereits beschrieb.
Jetzt wäre natürlich mal ein Erfahrungsbericht von einer Freams interessant, ohne zu sehr vom eigentlichen Thema -der Ballistic-x, abzukommen.
Bin nämlich gerade dabei, mich zu verlieben. :l


----------



## Eisbär14 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Ich habe mich dann heute doch mal für ein paar Würfe an den Strand aufgemacht und doch etwas überrascht wie sie sich unter realen Bedingungen verhält.Lädt sich richtig gut auf und wabbelt nicht nach.
Schnur läuft sauber durch die Ringe und der von mir anvisierte Zielstein (ca. 100m) wurde ohne Probleme mit 21 g erreicht. Auch war der Kontakt zum Köder so wie erwartet,habe jeden Hupfer auf dem Sandboden gut gefühlt.Nach einigen Würfen empfand ich auch den zuvor angemahnten kurzen Griff nicht mehr als so störend, da er dadurch nicht mehr an der Jacke hängen blieb,was ich bei manch langem Griff (zb.Speedmaster) doch als hinderlich finde, wenn er am Bauch schrammt .
Einzig negativ ist der fehlende Hakenhalter,was sich aber ruckzuck beheben lässt.
Alles in allem wird die Rute für meine Verhältnisse bis jetzt als tauglich eingestuft. Warten wir aber mal den ersten Fisch ab....


----------



## Dingsens (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Du redest jetzt aber vom 2017er Modell, richtig?
Dann müsste ich mir tatsächlich mal Gedanken machen, wie ich einen direkten Vergleich zustande bekomme, um sie mit der Freams zu vergleichen. |kopfkrat
Die Hauptsache ist jedoch, dass du mit deiner Wahl für dich anscheinend direkt ins Schwarze getroffen hast. Dazu schonmal herzlichen Glückwunsch. :m
Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch, wie hast du denn deine angestrebten 100m Wurfweite eigentlich genau ermittelt, und welcher 21gr-Blinker wurde denn geworfen? ;+
Anvisierter Zielstein ist klar, aber woher weißt du, dass er so weit weg ist?
Wenn sie nämlich ohne Rückenwind tatsächlich so weit warf, erfüllt sie (und damit höchstwahrscheinlich auch die Freams) ganz klar eines meiner Hauptsuchkriterien! 

Und das mit dem Griff ist tatsächlich auch ein Punkt, der mich an vielen Ruten bisher auch endkrass nervte und könnte demnach bald der Vergangenheit angehören! :m


----------



## Eisbär14 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Na klar rede ich vom 2017er Modell 
Geworfen wurde ein Bornholmerpilen Brede bei etwas Seitenwind 3-4 und den Zielstein haben wir vor einiger Zeit mal per GPS ausgemessen.


----------



## Dingsens (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Danke, dann sind meine Fragen beantwortet. #6
Dann maximale Erfolge und dicke Fische ans Band der neuen Rute. :m


----------



## Mr.Fish (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Mich würde interressieren wie sich diese Rute mit Wobblern 9- 14cm Länge verhält. 
Hat hier schon jemand entsprechende Erfahrungen sammeln können?
Welche Rollengröße habt Ihr für eure Testwürfe verwendet?

(Ich suche eine günstige Rute zum Wolfsbarsch fischen)


----------



## Alinho (8. März 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Hallo, 

ich würde mich gern auch noch einklinken zu der Rute:

Ich bin im April an der Ostsee und möchte auch gern zum ersten Mal auf MeFo fischen. Die Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout interessiert mich auch. Voraussichtlich bin aber eher selten an der Ostsee und möchte eigentlich ungerne 60-65 € für eine "Nischennutzung" ausgeben:

Wäre die Rute Deiner/Eurer Meinung nach auch als "Distanzrute" für Barsch und Zander geeignet, vielleicht dann besser in 2,90 m oder sogar 2,70 m?

Eine Einschätzung würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## banzinator (8. März 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Ach ich habe früher auch immer mit 2,70m auf Mefo gefischt.
Macht schon ein paar m Wurfweite aus, ist aber nicht immer alles.


----------



## HAVSEI (8. März 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Moin Boardis!

Ich habe mir die 3,35er Version der Rute für Spiro geholt und bin echt zufrieden!
Schöner Stock, gute Verarbeitung, sehr leicht, sehr gute Wurfeigenschaften!
Einzige Negativpkte. sind das etwas kürzere Griffstück und der fehlende Köderhalter...
Das sind aber m.E. keine No-Go-Kriterien!!!
Für Preisklasse eine sehr gute Wahl#6


----------



## Seriola (9. März 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Also ich glaub ich muss nochmal werfen üben... 100m mit ner MeFo Rute bekomme ich auch mit ner frischen 4 im Nacken nicht hin ;-) Ich komm ja noch nicht mal annähernd in die Regionen... Die Cheetah hat mal meine ich, irgendwas um die 80m mit nem 25g Snaps geworfen. 
Wie auch immer, die Fische die ich in den letzten Jahren fange sind meistens eh im Rücken der Angler vor mir...  

Gruß,

D.


----------



## pikehunter0567 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Hallo  ich plane mir eine zweite Mefo Rute zu kaufen. Ich habe hier eifrig mitgelesen und denke über die Ballistic x nach, als Alternative stünde die Abu Garcia Vendetta in 305 cm Wg 15 -50 g  zur Disposition. Die Abu könnte ich beim Gerätehändler in Augenschein nehmen, die Daiwa leider nicht, deshalb würde ich gerne Informationen erhalten ob jemand die Ruten verglichen hat und wie sich die Unterschiede darstellen. Ich würde jetzt gerne eine Rute kaufen die ein etwas straffere Aktion und sehr schnelle Rückstellung hat. Ich fische zur Zeit eine Kinetic Godspeed und finde die tw zu weich. Ich danke im voraus für hilfreiche Antworten 
Mfg Ingo


----------



## Croton (21. März 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte die Rute vor ein paar Tagen mal als 2,90m Version in der Hand. Mir kam sie damals etwas Kopflastig vor. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Vielleicht lag es auch nur an der montierten Rolle. Ich hatte leider nicht viel Zeit, um mal eine andere Rolle zu montieren...


----------



## kefal (23. März 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Moin,
bei mir ist die Ballistic-X heute eingetroffen.
Das 2017 er Modell in 3,10m, jedoch gibt es diverse Unstimmigkeiten.
Erstens sieht sie nicht so aus wie auf den Bildern, weder in den Shops der Händler noch im aktuellen Herstellerkatalog, da ist der Rollenhalter ganz anders und es gibt auch eine Hakenöse.
Laut Herstellernummer(11504-310) die auch auf dem Blank aufgedruckt ist ist sie 3,10 m (im Shop und Katalog) Auf dem Blank ist die Länge in 3,20m angegeben und ist nachgemessen auch 3,2m lang.

Hat noch jemand die Rute und kann berichten?

Gruß
Kefal


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Scheint bei Daiwa irgendwie System zu sein, da wechseln Details ohne dass man neue Modelle anhand Typnummer oder Name genau einordnen kann, Typbezeichnungen noch unmerkbarer als anderswo.  
Auch mit dem Modelljahrgang halten sie sich deutlich bedeckter als vergleichsweise Shimano (die tun wenigstens z.B. auch AX'en, BX usw.).
Ist eben ein sehr *Glob*al*er Ride* mit dem Stuff.

Ich finde das ziemlich doof, dass man so per Versandhandel nicht genau weiß, was man bekommt und auch nicht weiß, ob jemand anders (im Forum oder anderswo) genau den gleichen oder nur einen ähnlichen Stecken hat.
Mißverständnisse sind so wieder vorprogrammiert.


----------



## kefal (23. März 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Laut Daiwa ist die Länge 3,20 m korrekt, im Katalog 2017 ist ein Tippfehler. Zu den Bildern heißt es das die abgebildeten Ruten die Spin und Baitcast Ruten sind, zu den Meerforellenruten sind keine Bilder im Katalog.
Ich habe auch nur einen Händler gefunden der das richtige Foto
zu der Rute hatte, wie es aussieht selbst geschossen, alle anderen haben die faslchen Herstellerfotos in Ihren Shops.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Hier ist das Foto (nun ?) rausgenommen:
http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...l.htm?ovs_prdrows2=50&ovs_search0=BALLISTIC X
Name:  BALLISTIC X SEA TROUT
Artikelnr: 11504-310
Bau-/Blanktype: ?
müßte sowas draufstehen wie BLXST1060MHSS
und das könnte man am ehesten zwischen verschiedenen Besitzern und Kaufjahrgängen vergleichen. 
Das steht aber nicht in den Werbematerialien ...


----------



## jenz1984 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Hallo, ich habe mir die Ballistic-X Seatrout kürzlich von meiner Frau zum Geburtstag schenken lassen. Zum Glück habe ich diesen Thread hier vorher gelesen, als ich nach Infos und Erfahrungen zu der Rute gesucht habe.
Denn sonst hätte ich mich wirklich gewundert - eine 3,10m Rute bestellt und eine 3,20m bekommen.

Wie gesagt hab ich dank dieses Threads damit gerechnet und die 10 cm Mehrlänge hätten meine Entscheidung für die Rute nicht geändert.

Blöd ist es nur wenn man sowas vorher nicht weiss. Ich konnte keinen Händler finden der im Onlineshop die richtigen Angaben hatte - was aber ganz klar die Schuld von Daiwa ist...

Nun hab ich mir den Link von Nordlichtangler angesehen und bin wieder verwundert, denn meine Rute sieht anders aus!

Bei meiner ist ein ganz anderer (stink normaler) Rollenhalter von Fuji verbaut. Der EVA Griff am Rutenende ist bei mir deutlich länger, nicht so ein kleiner Knubbel.
Offensichtlich scheint es 2018 schon wieder Veränderungen bei dem Modell zu geben. Meine wurde im Dezember 2017 geordert, auf dem Blank steht BLX1062MFS-AD SEATROUT. Die Artikelnummer ist die selbe wie in dem Link.

Trotz dieser verwirrenden Angaben sagt mir mein Eindruck dass diese Rute top für Meerforelle ist und ich kanns kaum erwarten sie anfang April an der Ostsee zu testen. 
Alle weiteren Angaben stimmen soweit: Rollenhalter und Beringung von Fuji, auch die Gewichtsangabe passt, angegeben war die mit 3,10m und 179g. Meine ist nun 3,20m und wiegt tatsächlich nur 176g

Die Aktion ist auch sehr gut beschrieben, unter leichter Belastung eher Spitzenaktion, bei mehr Belastungen eher semiparabolisch. Genau nach meinem Geschmack.
Wird sich zeigen wie sie sich am Wasser macht, aber ich denke die kann was.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Ich habe vorm Wochenende meinen Neuzugang mal etwas ausführlicher fischen können:
Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 2,70m 10-40 g  (das Seatrout Modell Daiwa Katalog 2017 only!)

Als erstes Fazit lässt sich festhalten, dass das eher die untypische Seatrout ist und der Aufbau sehr Mefo-untauglich, geringer minimalistischer Split+Schaumgriff, kaum Gegengewicht damit, Kopflastig, die Rute ist sehr schnell in der Spitze und Rückstellung, muss man beim werfen sogar früher auslösen, trotz recht günstig und nur einfacher HVF Blank, aber der Konus macht es.
 Mir taugt sie zur Ergänzung meiner Biomaster Spin 9'1" 2,7m Riege von unten her! #6

Dafür machte die Daiwa R'Nessa Jiggerspin 2,7m 8-35g (älteres 3DX Modell 2015), die man eher der anderen Riege, nämlich dem Gufieren zuordnen würde, einen hervorragenden Eindruck im Forellennahkampf und Sprungsbezwingung.

Also mit Umtauschen 
der Ballistic-X Seatrout in die Stachelritter- und Gufierfraktion und 
R'Nessa Jigger in die nachgiebige Forellenfraktion 
werde ich ganz sicher schon mal passender unterwegs sein! :m


----------



## jenz1984 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Wollte nun auch nochmal meine Erfahrungen mit der Ballistic-X 
mitteilen:
Also ich finde die Rute von der Aktion her super für Meerforelle (hab aber auch die 3,20 Version), ist nicht zu straff und auch nicht schwabbelig, eben semi-parabolisch.

Werfen ist super mit ihr, peitscht den Köder gut raus. Köderkontakt auch super (wobei das ja auch etwas Köderabhängig ist).

Also ich bin mit der Rute soweit zufrieden. Da ich nur so selten an der Ostsee bin sollte die Rute nicht so teuer sein und Preis/Leistung passt hier meiner Meinung nach ganz gut.

Leider steht noch eine ganz entscheidende Sache aus:
Sie muss sich noch im Drill beweisen, denn leider gabs beim letzten Mal keinen Fisch drauf...
Aber so schön wie die Rute sich zum Halbkreis biegt sollte sie auch dabei nicht enttäuschen denk ich...ich werd dazu nochmal was schreiben wenn ich eine Mefo dran bekommen habe...in 5 Wochen gehts endlich wieder los...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,10m 10-40g Meerforellen Spinnrute*

Viel Glück für den ersten richtig spannenden Adrenalin treibenden Drill! #6

Ist die 3,20 vom Gefühl her noch nicht schwabbelig?

Ich habe mir nach der 2,74m Version noch die 2,90m Version gekauft (die sind nachgemessen genau so lang, nur gute 15cm Differenz), weil diese Seatrouts eben gerade so günstig abverkauft werden und so schön werfen und universell können.
Die 2,90m ist mit der Mehrlänge gleich merklich geschmeidiger, umgekehrt die 2,74m ist schon fast hart.  Die 2,90 kommt zum Ersteinsatz erstmal an einen großen Fluss.

Fast alles gut, aber: Der Griffaufbau ist sowas von minimalistisch und die Kopflast damit ordentlich, das ist gerade für die Langstreckenspinner meist nicht das richtige. Griff 4-

Hab ich ja bewußt trotzdem gekauft, Blank gut und Ringe Fuji überraschend gut - dieser Split-Konus-Duplon Griff wird bald fallen und durch was richtig passendes ersetzt werden! :m


----------

